
The risks and benefits of sun exposure (2016) - def-
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5129901/
======
def-
> The principal identified non-genetic risk factor is ultraviolet radiation
> (UVR) exposure, and the relationship between melanoma and UVR is 2-sided:
> non-burning sun exposure is associated with a reduced risk of melanoma,
> while sunburns are associated with a doubling of the risk of melanoma. It
> has long been observed that outdoor workers have a lower incidence of
> melanoma than indoor workers.

> The prevalence of vitamin D insufficiency (defined as 25(OH)D less than 30
> ng/mL) was found to be 69.5% for the United States and 86.4% for Europe. The
> authors further estimate that 9.4% of all deaths in Europe and 12.8% in the
> United States could be attributable to vitamin D insufficiency.

> Lindqvist et al. 2016 found that women with active sun exposure habits were
> mainly at lower risk of cardiovascular disease mortality and other non-
> cancer mortality, and noted that avoidance of sun exposure is a risk factor
> for death of a similar magnitude as smoking. “Our finding that avoidance of
> sun exposure was a risk factor for all-cause death of the same magnitude as
> smoking is novel.”

